# DC Area Bike Clubs



## Spongedog (Aug 6, 2005)

I have been riding for years with a small group of friends, who unfortunately have been moving away slowly over the years. I have seen club riders out and about and the rides look like a lot of fun. I live in McLean, VA (inside the beltway) and I am 41 years old. I am a solid rider who can keep up with a relatively fast pack and I am comfortable riding in a group. My favorite rides are typically at least 30 miles, and preferably 50+ with a century or double century thrown in. I do enjoy hitting the hills too, especially in upper Montgomery and Frederick Counties in Maryland.

What clubs exist in the area, and based on my riding, what one is best for me?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Give the Potomac Pedalers a try (they rate their rides) start with the "B" rides. www.bikepptc.org


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

MB1 said:


> Give the Potomac Pedalers a try (they rate their rides) start with the "B" rides. www.bikepptc.org


2nd that.


----------



## ethebull (May 30, 2007)

bas said:


> 2nd that.


Yep, 2nd that one too. Spokes bike shop has a team and I've joined a few of their rides in DC. They are a lively good mix of folks, some faster than others, but B to A by pptc standards. For really long distance challenges, try http://www.dcrand.org/ They're all gearing up for Paris-Brest-Paris this year.


----------



## Jim Nazium (Feb 3, 2004)

Spongedog, send me a PM, maybe we can meet for a ride. I live in McLean, I'm 42, and I usually ride about 50 miles at a "B" or "BB" pace (20 - 22 mph on flats). I belong to Potomac Pedalers too.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

If you guys want to ride in northern Montgomery and/or Frederick, send me a PM or just post to this thread.

I did the Bicycle Place group ride two weekends ago and I will never do it again. After the starting speech about a guy that got killed on a Laytonsville ride last year, we were blowing through stop signs, riding in the entire lane on a two lane road with traffic coming at 50 mph, riding in both our lane and the oncoming traffic lane while climbing a hill and while taking corners. That ride was utterly nuts and there was only 60 riders instead of the usual 100. No thank you. I tried to stay with the A group but that was too painful after doing a race the day before, so me and another guy dropped back and took our own route.

Me, I want to find a group of 3 or 4 guys that I can ride with. Heck, as a teenager I had one training partner and we rode together almost all the time. Never thought I would say this, but I really do miss riding with him. It is great to find guys to ride with.

Right now, I am debating whether or not to join a team so I can find guys to ride with. I am thinking about Squadra Coppi and the Annapolis team, but I want to get some rides in with those guys first. You guys have any input on either of those teams?


----------



## b_aha2001 (Jul 7, 2008)

If you would like we can try to ride together sometimes. I live in Gaithersburg-Laytonsville area and ride 2-4 times a week, 30-50 miles.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

That is about what I do. 2 to 4 times a week between 30 and 50 miles. I've only hit the 50 mile mark once this year though. Let me know the next time you are heading out, and if my schedule allows I'll meet you on the road somewhere.


----------



## b_aha2001 (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool, tomorrow , 9:30 A.M. from 108 to triadelphia area and back to 108 and Dorsey intersection . abt 45 miles.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Only problem with meeting at 108 & Dorsey/Warfield is that there isn't anywhere for me to leave my car. How about meeting at some store in the Olney area of 108 & 97 at 9:30. That way, I can drive to meet you. Riding to the Olney area will add 10 miles each way for me and I'm not sure I want to do 65 miles tomorrow.

Where in the Triadelphia area do you ride? I used to ride straight up 97 through Sunshine from the Silver Spring area when I was a training as a junior racer, but that was 20+ years ago. 97 anywhere close to rush hour could be really tough nowadays, but I guess heading north on it in the morning wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## b_aha2001 (Jul 7, 2008)

Here is the loop that I am planning to spin on tomorrow. 
http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Around-Triadelphia-Reservoir
You can leave the car on my driveway if you would like. 
Gene


----------



## rsosborn (May 19, 2008)

fabsroman said:


> I did the Bicycle Place group ride two weekends ago and I will never do it again. After the starting speech about a guy that got killed on a Laytonsville ride last year, we were blowing through stop signs, riding in the entire lane on a two lane road with traffic coming at 50 mph, riding in both our lane and the oncoming traffic lane while climbing a hill and while taking corners. That ride was utterly nuts and there was only 60 riders instead of the usual 100. No thank you. I tried to stay with the A group but that was too painful after doing a race the day before, so me and another guy dropped back and took our own route.



funny you mention this. i did another bike shop's ride that intersects with that of "the bike place". i think the spot you spoke of was the potomac/macarther drive climb. i heard them lecturing their ride members at the base of the hill. me and a friend have been riding with the group for the last three weeks. 

it's been OK. our bike shop keeps a decent pace and tries to follow stop signs and ride a little more safely. i do like the challenge of riding with those better than myself. 
after two weekends, we are able to keep up pretty well. 

one thing that surprises me is that our shop is using this as a scouting area for their race team. i was just out to train.


----------



## b_aha2001 (Jul 7, 2008)

deleted


----------



## asnpcwiz (Feb 19, 2008)

RBC, and NCVC are some options for you too.

http://www.restonbikeclub.org/
http://www.ncvc.net/


----------

